# Can I use a Generac Automatic Transfer Switch with any non-Generac Generators?



## Jimland58 (Jan 9, 2022)

Installed a Generac 200A Automatic Transfer Switch (RXSW200A3) when I built my house anticipating that in the next year I would install and connect a 22kW Generac generator to it. After Hurricane Ida came thru last year, I had lots of friends and family who have Generac generators that had many problems with them working properly or at all during the power outages from the storm. Does anyone know if it's possible to modify the Generac ATS to work with any non-Generac generators?


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm just a homeowner, but I've read that PSP makes a two wire start converter unit, KGC-1 , that adapts a Generac transfer switch to a 2-wire start generator. Not cheap.









PSP KGC-1 Universal Generator-Transfer Switch Converter


PSP KGC-1 Universal Generator-Transfer Switch Converter. In stock and available for immediate shipping. Free shipping and no sales tax outside of Wisconsin.




apelectric.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Jimland58 said:


> Installed a Generac 200A Automatic Transfer Switch (RXSW200A3) when I built my house anticipating that in the next year I would install and connect a 22kW Generac generator to it. After Hurricane Ida came thru last year, I had lots of friends and family who have Generac generators that had many problems with them working properly or at all during the power outages from the storm. Does anyone know if it's possible to modify the Generac ATS to work with any non-Generac generators?


Great question, I’ve never researched it but I’d imagine that kohler standbys for example operate on the same principles as generac. Worth reading into.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

VelvetFoot said:


> I'm just a homeowner, but I've read that PSP makes a two wire start converter unit, KGC-1 , that adapts a Generac transfer switch to a 2-wire start generator. Not cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah pricy, but awesome.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

drmerdp said:


> Great question, I’ve never researched it but I’d imagine that kohler standbys for example operate on the same principles as generac. Worth reading into.


I don't think so. In the Generac setup, the brains are in the generator and the transfer switch is (mostly-they do load shed) dumb. I think it's the opposite for many others. The generator is a two wire start and the brains are in the transfer switch.

I've got a new (this past summer) 22kW Generac. Hoping for the best. Still have portables and interlock, so that's a backup and for saving propane, and money, during extended outages. We had a short outage while we were home, and it's very cool to just wait a few seconds and the lights come on.


----------



## zz28zz (Nov 24, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Great question, I’ve never researched it but I’d imagine that kohler standbys for example operate on the same principles as generac. Worth reading into.


My Kohler uses the 2-wire start/stop signal. The genset has 2 signal wires running to the ATS. When those 2 wires are connected together by the ATS, the gen starts. When the 2 wires are not connected together, the gen shuts down. There are programmable delays for start-up and shut-down but that's basically how it works. The Generac ATS uses a different method. My Kohler is a towable unit so the permanent Kohler installs may be different. I went thru this trying to find an ATS that was readily available. Wound up with a Thomson ATS. Seems to be a decent unit.

BTW, the Honeywell ATS is the same as Generac and both would have necessitated the special converter gizmo to work with my genset.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I see, Im just recently scratching the surface on standby control systems. 2 wire start makes a lot more sense then generacs 3 wire system.


----------



## Tunedis95 (3 mo ago)

Any updates on this one? My 22kw Generac crapped out after 6 years. Ready to simplify my setup with two predator 9,500 quiet generators, plus have the redundancy option. Hate the loud Generac when it was running. Really want to use this same transfer switch to run power since everything is installed. Is the PSP two wire start converter unit indeed the only way to make this happen.


----------



## Tunedis95 (3 mo ago)

Tunedis95 said:


> Any updates on this one? My 22kw Generac crapped out after 6 years. Ready to simplify my setup with two predator 9,500 quiet generators, plus have the redundancy option. Hate the loud Generac when it was running. Really want to use this same transfer switch to run power since everything is installed. Is the PSP two wire start converter unit indeed the only way to make this happen.


Also, is it just the fact the ATS is no longer automatic being the issue? About to dip in schematics, but checking to pick your brains. If it’s all hooking up portable generator leads, and having to manually switch the ATS, that’s not a big inconvenience.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Tunedis95 said:


> Ready to simplify my setup with two predator 9,500 quiet generators, plus have the redundancy option.


If you are planning to parallel the two gens, be aware that HF does not have the parallel kit available for the most recent version. They removed the Neutral parallel connection (so did DuroMax) and that messed up the ability to parallel the gens properly. You need 4 wires (2 hots, neutral, and ground) to do it right.


----------



## Tunedis95 (3 mo ago)

GenKnot said:


> If you are planning to parallel the two gens, be aware that HF does not have the parallel kit available for the most recent version. They removed the Neutral parallel connection (so did DuroMax) and that messed up the ability to parallel the gens properly. You need 4 wires (2 hots, neutral, and ground) to do it right.
> View attachment 12834


Still gathering my information in proposed setup, seen the neutral added, so I’m good there. Thanks for being up. Besides the point though. I’m curious about using the Generac ATS transfer switch in a manual manner. Any feedback on that?


----------

